# Disable RPF(rp_filter) on interface



## Reks (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello,
I have FreeBSD 12 and i cant found how to disable/enable RPF on interface or globaly
Can anyone help me? 

Best regards
Konrad


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2019)

Avoid an XY problem, what are you trying to do?


----------



## Reks (Nov 4, 2019)

I use FreBSD as a BGP router (quagga used).
One of openpeering centre have a regulation to RPF must be disabled on interface 

In Linux it's simple, we can do that by
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/<iface>/rp_filter
1/0 change

EDIT:
in many manuals like this https://cromwell-intl.com/cybersecurity/stack-hardening.html
They dont saying anything about RPF in BSD kernel. Maybe it is not implemented..


----------

